

The meaning of CSS - afshinmeh
http://i.imgur.com/Q3cUg29.gif

======
ibudiallo
I debug my css on Chrome and it is a breeze. And with a reset I almost don't
need to debug it in IE

------
sidcool
Flag. I can't, you can.

